# Kobelco Micro Excavator?



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these? It's around 27" wide (handlebar width) and fits easily into the back of a small pickup if not a BOB trailer. Seems like it would be good for some singletrack construction though I am sure it has limitations. 

Thanks!


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Never tried that specific one, but you can get a Bobcat 418 which has the same track width and it's a new generation of mini-ex. The 418 is a really nice machine.


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks*



HypNoTic said:


> Never tried that specific one, but you can get a Bobcat 418 which has the same track width and it's a new generation of mini-ex. The 418 is a really nice machine.


Thanks for the info, HypNoTic. I've run across a couple of these Kobelco "Super Shovel" SS-60s for sale in the $4k range. They're ridiculously small (much smaller and less powerful then the Bobcat 418 which weighs around 2700 lbs with an 11 hp diesel) weighing in at 600 lbs and have a tiny 3.5 hp Kawsaki engine but breakout force is pretty good at 750 lbs. The weight of the operator on the back is supposed to counter balance the bucket and arm. They were made in the 90's by Kobelco and have since been discontinued.

Toy or trailworthy? The price and portability puts them more within reach of the average trail club. Just checking if anyone has used one of these bad boys for trail work.


----------



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

I wouldn't want to roll that thing. Not enough of a seat (a perch?) to warrant a seatbelt, which then makes a ROPS useless, not that there's anywhere to weld one on to. And, its got that thing between your legs so you couldn't just step through if started to go. This is just a guess, but I bet the operator safety issue played a role in kobelco discontinuing those machines.

My opinion, and maybe that of your insurance agent if you asked, would be to put your money towards renting a more capable and safer machine. Go find a 418 or 322/323 to rent, they're relatively narrow, light, and cheap.


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*Kubaota U 17*

Give the kubaota u17 a look. Very capable machine with 0 tail swing with rops and a blade and narrows up to 36" wide or 48".


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

The Kubota U17 / Deere 17D are in a different category. Personally, I prefer the stability and power of that range of machine compared to the Bobcat 418. That being said, after trying a 418 in Asheville (PTBA conference), I understand that it well might be enough in some area with soft soil / weak roots. With the thick root system and rocky soil we have around here, it's not enough. 

Another thing. If you're used to control the tracks with the pedals on a mini-x, forget about it on the 1.7ton range. It's hands only.

We own a 17D. In Canada, they are WAY cheaper than Kubota and Volvo.

Also, I kinda wish they made the hydrolic thumb control on the joystick instead of a foot pedal on those small machines. Maybe in the next generation?!


----------

